# Ciruito para programar EPROM



## Rojas (May 24, 2007)

Hola a todos, no se ni como empezar esta pratica de la escuela y el foro es el adecuado para ello, se trata sobre diseñar un circuito que programe una EPROM, alguien lo ha visto en internet, a mi se me hace que lo vi en este foro pero lo busque y no lo encontre y por eso pongo el tema
Pero si alguien lo vio en alguna otra pagina, avisenme...


----------



## tiopepe123 (May 24, 2007)

http://se-ed.net/mpu51/eprom/eprom.html
http://www.willem.org/

las eprom modernas trabajan a 12.5V o sea no necesitas diseñarlo para el resto de tensiones.

Hay dos algoritmos el standar y el interactivo, te recomiendo que utilices el estardar y no te lies.
Actualmente solo encontraras memorias 27256 y 27512 y superiores pero estas dos son las mas normales y estan en franco retroceso. Estas dos memorias son facilmente programables sin tocar harware.


----------

